# Big Problem - Job doesn't allow carry



## Tenmagnet (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had alot of jobs that didn't want me to carry and that would fire me if I was discovered to be legally CCW (I have a permit). At those jobs I carried anyways since I wasn't breaking any laws, just risking my job.

But I just got hired at a hospital, where it is against the law to carry a firearm even with a permit. I am so upset by this. I don't mind losing my job, but becoming a felon is too much because it means I would never be allowed to possess firearms ever again.

I also get paid alot to work at the hospital so it just sucks so much.

As of now I carry a blade with me, even tho that is technically not legal either, but I figure I can throw away a $30 knife if I risk getting caught rather than a $300 LCP or other small carry gun.

OMg it sucks so much!!!

Anybody feel my pain??? Or have suggestions


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, you should note in your post that you mean carrying at work as opposed to carrying when not working and not on company property. Big difference. If your employer has a policy against the carrying of arms while at work and/or on work premises then you take the risk of being reprimanded or terminated. This is not a difficult decision to take. You either chose to break with policy or adhere to it. And yes, it can suck but that's the way it is with private property.

Hard to imagine it being illegal to carry in a hospital or on hospital grounds and that being a felony. In which state do you reside?

Oh, and welcome aboard... we're happy to have you here.


----------



## Tenmagnet (Apr 17, 2014)

Iowa. It's the hospital they have a gun free zone plus it's part of the university so that automatically makes it a school property too


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So.....what exactly are you looking for here? Best advice I can give is start learning some empty hand and knife skills.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Carry Pepper Spray


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Keep in mind that while attempting to throw your knife away you get caught and most likely that will also be a felony.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The knife won't be a felony or even a crime in general so long as it's not classified as a "dangerous weapon" by state law. The big issue here is the university, the gun free school s act doesn't cover knives so in terms of the knife it's University policy he has to worry about.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The op also needs to look at any city ordinances regarding knives that may exist, if amy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> The knife won't be a felony or even a crime in general so long as it's not classified as a "dangerous weapon" by state law. The big issue here is the university, the gun free school s act doesn't cover knives so in terms of the knife it's University policy he has to worry about.


The federal gun free school zone only covers K-12 schools. Colleges and universities are not mentioned with this so that is up to the state. And anyway, the GFSZ law was ruled unconstitutional then rewritten. States are not obligated to enforce this law... only the feds. Doesn't mean they won't, only that they are not obligated. It is an incredibly ignorant law written by ignorant people and has only caused a lot of confusion and even a lot of deaths.

And it is poorly written and technically only a few states could even be found within this law. I refer to this as an example in part;

"(A) It shall be unlawful for any individual knowingly to possess a firearm that has moved in or that otherwise affects interstate or foreign commerce at a place that the individual knows, or has reasonable cause to believe, is a school zone.
(B) Subparagraph (A) does not apply to the possession of a firearm-
(i) on private property not part of school grounds;
(ii) *if the individual possessing the firearm is licensed to do so by the State in which the school zone is located* or a political subdivision of the State, and the law of the State or political subdivision requires that, before an individual obtains such a license, the law enforcement authorities of the State or political subdivision verify that the individual is qualified under law to receive the license;"

Note the bolded portion above. It says one having a license to possess a firearm. Only a few states require this... my state certainly does not. Commonly, a concealed carry permit is not a "license to possess" but rather a permit to carry. Here in Virginia we could not possibly be in adherence to this law since a license to possess a firearm is not a requirement of ownership of that arm.

May seem like a matter of semantics but I know of a case where a rapist/murdered was acquitted for lack of a comma. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Iowa has additional coding in the admin rules regarding schools which includes universities.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Iowa has additional coding in the admin rules regarding schools which includes universities.


Yes I'm sure many states have something like this. We only have two or three institutes of higher learning which are "protected" by state Gun Free Zone (Defenseless Victims Zone) laws. With the rest, it's up to them.


----------



## pitts (Mar 23, 2014)

you cannot carry at work if your office says no. however you can 100% for sure have your weapon in your car. my concealed weapons instructor specifically covered this in class. they have NO right to prohibit you from having gun in your car he's sure and was a deputy here for 30 years in ocala. we even discussed the court case and judges ruling.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pitts said:


> you cannot carry at work if your office says no. however you can 100% for sure have your weapon in your car. my concealed weapons instructor specifically covered this in class. they have NO right to prohibit you from having gun in your car he's sure and was a deputy here for 30 years in ocala. we even discussed the court case and judges ruling.


please cite which cases.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

MY company policy (NY) is no firearms allowed, carried or in vehicles. Failure to comply could result in termination. However that is all, here. 
All that said, I DID mention to the owner the policy when he had his rifle in his truck. Why? I wanted HIS response, not HR's. His reply? "(Explicitive) that!" 
He then went on to ask me how to get his LTCP. I seem to be the go to guy here with pistol questions. I haven't gotten them to sponsor me for competition though, yet.


----------

